
Show HN: DIY DDNS with Bash and Cloudflare APIs - ctrlaltdev
https://github.com/ctrlaltdev/DIYDDNS
======
ctrlaltdev
Ohai o/

I needed a Dynamic DNS service for a couple of devices I had in my DMZ, but
most free services requires you to confirm the hostname manually regularly, or
include some kind of restriction.

I use Cloudflare for some domains, and I dug in their APIs to make my own
DDNS.

It should be easily to adapt it to fit other DNS APIs, feel free to
contribute!

